# Mowing in winter/fall



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

What's yalls thoughts on mowing in fall and winter on the lowest setting to allow sunlight to hit the roots better? I know its not good to chop off more than 1/3 of the length, so I'm not talking about scalping it, but more gradually lowering it to the lowest setting for winter. I just read an article that said this was good practice, but I'm following randy lemons schedule and it doesn't mention this.

What's yalls opinions

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I leave ours at 3.25-3.5"... letting the dormant/dead grass act as a blanket protecting the roots/rhizomes, the cut it short in the spring.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Not sure why you would want to "let sunlight hit the roots better". Roots do not process sunlight; it kills them. 

The ultimate for letting sunlight hit the roots would be to pull them out for sun exposure...of course that would kill them. 

I have yet to see the plant that benefits from having its roots exposed to sunlight. 

The time to cut your grass short is early spring when it first starts growing again. This removes all the dead matter and thatch build-up. 

So, mind telling us who wrote that article? That's an author I want to avoid.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Obviously I did not mean for sunlight to actually hit the roots. Lol I guess I should have worded that better. It was to allow sunlight to warm the root system to keep it's warmer in winter months. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

And what about the freezing temps at night which will kill the roots/rhizomes??? Just my 2 cents, however I think the article is pretty short sighted based on my experience...


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

http://www.popularmechanics.com/_mo...-lawn-care-6-steps-to-take-right-now-12437723

Here is the article

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

On second look it was to allow more sunlight to hit the crown of the grass and have less leaf to turn brown. Not to keep it warmer. My mistake. 



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

i keep it simple and cut my grass at the highest setting on my mower. It overcomes and chokes out the weeds. I have one of the greenest, thickest yards in the neighborhood and it is shines out bright as soon as you turn on my street. I do not have a sprinkler system nor do i water at all.....My next door neighbor is an older retired woman and she is in her yard everyday. she constantly asks me what i do to my yard. nothing....i just leave it long. That system takes care of itself down there. I am no expert and i have read absolutely zero on gardening or lawns etc....seems to work.
i cant see any root system in texas needing to be further warmed.....
maybe the article is for france...


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Part Timer said:


> http://www.popularmechanics.com/_mo...-lawn-care-6-steps-to-take-right-now-12437723
> 
> Here is the article
> 
> ...


First thing I notice is "Popular Mechanics"...not a generally recognized source of gardening expertise. Second, they recommend raking and removing all the dead leaves...what a joke. They are removing one of the best sources of compost you can get...and its free... just mow them with a mulching mower and don't remove them.

Third, they recommend the application of fertilizers and herbicides...neither is generally required if you follow good practices and keep your grass healthy.

And then there is the recommendation for cutting it short in the fall....

Other than that it was a fine article.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Meadowlark said:


> First thing I notice is "Popular Mechanics"...not a generally recognized source of gardening expertise. Second, they recommend raking and removing all the dead leaves...what a joke. They are removing one of the best sources of compost you can get...and its free... just mow them with a mulching mower and don't remove them.
> 
> Third, they recommend the application of fertilizers and herbicides...neither is generally required if you follow good practices and keep your grass healthy.
> 
> ...


Well randy lemon is a "recognized source of gardening expertise" and he recomends fertilizing and using herbicides.....(obviously your a organic guy) to each his own.

I agree with you on the mulching. I never bag or rake.

Airating the yard is good practice as well as stated in the article.

The only part in question was the cutting of the grass. Other than the raking the article was not that far fetched. Many people do neglect their yards in the fall and kick themselves in the but come spring trying to get their yard in shape.

You come off rude by the way. Just asked for opinions didn't mean to ruffle your feathers.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Opinions are what I offered....and my opinion of the suggestions for short cutting in fall to "light the roots" is its not based on common sense. My opinion of removing leaves is also that it is not based on common sense. 

My opinion on fertilizers and herbicides is based on 30 years of growing grass in suburban Houston and several more of growing grass as a rancher. 

I learned that a healthy yard in Houston does not require or need anywhere near the level of fertilizers and herbicides that people sponsored by them push. In fact, for most of the last years I lived in Houston, my yard never received any fertilizers or herbicides...and looked as good or better than those in the neighborhood. More fertilizers = more mowing = more work = more run off. 

In my old age, I don't have much patience for lack of common sense...sorry if that offends you.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Haha not offended. Just letting you know. If people ask for advice, such as myself, they are typically looking for knowledge from others experience, such as yours. If the questions themselves bother you, you can choose not to reply. Or reply rudely because the questions annoy you and you want to be a grumpy old man who's is bothered by a younger mans lack of knowledge on the subject and you don't have the patience for it. To each his own. 

Thank yall for all the replies though. Looks like I will just keep it long. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Keep cutting San Augustine at 3" to 4" inches never removing more than 1/3 of its growth . Leaves on the lawn rob the soiland grass of natural nitrogen . For the leaves to decompose they need to be piled up in a compost pile and given a source of nitrogen to aid in the process . If you mow on a regular basis (41 - 44 times a year depending where you are I'm in zone 9) you will not have thatch . Aerating the soil only needs to be done if the soil get compact via heavy traffic. Do not aerate with spikes(them spike shoes ect.) if you insist on doing it rent a core aerator and top coat the area with a good soil amendment that will work its way into where the cores came out of and keep the soil loose. Never give your lawn a shower , always give it a good soaking once a week . Five months ago I just started mowing our 17 acrea pecan orchard on a weekly basis and you can tell where the leaves have been sitting cause the grass ain't worth a **** .


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Part Timer, 

Just to show you that I'm not blowing smoke I've attached a picture of my yard this morning. This is the view from where my grandson and I play competitive games of whiffle ball which tends to strain the grass...you can probably see home plate if you look close. 

Notice the leaves from the huge sweet gums....never removed. Grass clippings...never removed. Fertilizers....never used in over 35 years. Herbicides....never. Pesticides....never. Aeration....LOL. 

Is it a yard of the month? We don't have those out here in the country, but it looks better than 95% of the yards I see. 

How much do you figure it costs to follow the fertilize, mow, herbicide, mow, pesticide, rake leaves, remove grass clippings regime? Let's say $500 per year and @ 35 years that would be $17,500 without applying time value of money....and ignoring the huge increased labor costs. 

I submit my yard is better than or equal to any yard that has received $17,500 over the last 35 years. There are alternative ways to do things, other than the ways pushed by sponsors of the chemical crowd.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

I must say that is a healthy looking yard. My wife just gripes and complains every time I blow $50 on chemicals for the yard anyways. Might just take your advice and let mother nature do her job. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

It takes time, PT. You can't build a healthy yard from a chemically dependent one overnight. Even Mother Nature can't instantly fix what chemicals destroy in our soils. 

Take away the chemicals and things may get worse before they get better.....but I swear that yard has never seen chemicals since I've owned it(over 35 years)....and never will as long as I own it.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Looks good M.L. I wish we had some sand in our soil . I'm straight hard black gumbo . If you don't wash the mud off your boots , you have to chisel it off when it dries.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I know what you mean PM...my Clear Lake yard had some of the worst black gumbo I could imagine. When I first moved there fresh out of college, I took a spading fork out to make a garden...terrible decision, LOL.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

To answer the OP 
Different grass requires different techniques
Some grasses need to be cut short

St. Augustine needs to be longer

Even in the fall and winter.â€¦

This is the first winter that my grass stayed green all year

It was due to the leaf mold compost that I have added two years straight

The organic material feed the grass and made it strong (the light winter helped too)

Every neighbor asked what kind of fertilizer I used in February 

I told them I dont use it.....and explained the organic way

I tried for years to stay on Randy Lemmons schedule and kept fighting dieases like brown patch

The organic program that Howard Garret talks about changed everything for me

Mowing at the highest setting is a key part in an organic program and having a healthy lawn


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Had to give you a reddie back w r ranch as I'm not sure why you gave me mine. Never once did I question anyone experience on this thread. Just asked for opions vs. Opinions in a article I ran across. Wont happen again. I got 8 people in my friends list on this forum and one of them gives me a reddie. Lol go figure.

Again thanks for all the replies. My yard is going to stay tall this winter. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I don't take reddies personal (especially from friends), sometimes I even have them coming, just as you did in this case (re-read #10). Your perception of rudeness had no basis in fact, now get over it or not.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

We >had< a nice yrd of San Augustine until hurricane Rita, then we were over run with sand burs, which we finally got under control>> then came Ike, now we have been overtaken with Virginia Button Weed, don't matter how long or short you cut it, it still thrives....WW


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

backyard pic taken about two weeks ago...

st aug, never allowed to grow up high, cut short, twice a week, bagged, no fertilizers, no chemicals, no mulch or organic junk, water only, even have grass under a large play set in back that gets heavy use when the kids don't break any bones on it...

I wish it was golf course grass 

My secret... no lawn crew, I do it all myself. No disease or weeds brought in from other peoples lawns stuck to a lawn crews mower, did spray for cinch bugs once after I had stinkbait's _____ over.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> backyard pic taken about two weeks ago...
> 
> st aug, never allowed to grow up high, cut short, twice a week, bagged, no fertilizers, no chemicals, no mulch or organic junk, water only, even have grass under a large play set in back that gets heavy use when the kids don't break any bones on it...
> 
> ...


My 2 lab's would like to come over and play on your lawn. :dance:


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> backyard pic taken about two weeks ago...
> 
> st aug, never allowed to grow up high, cut short, twice a week, bagged, no fertilizers, no chemicals, no mulch or organic junk, water only, even have grass under a large play set in back that gets heavy use when the kids don't break any bones on it...
> 
> ...


My secret.....some dude named Jose mows my yard in town every Saturday and it looks just fine....it's all about priorities...:dance:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I heard that aint all Jose does in town.


----------

